# RVU activated without a DECA.



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok, I know this topic comes up sometimes. I have an HR44-200 and a wireless mini genie in another room. I wanted to add a Samsung RVU in the bedroom on ethernet. 

So, the bottom line, is it worked without additionally connected a DECA or anything else to the system. Upon trying to add the Samsung, the HR44 ran the "MoCA" test. It appears that simply having the wireless bridge attached (already in place for the wireless node), satisfies the MOCA requirement. The Samsung was activated with no further adieu, it found the HR44 on the same ethernet switch and connected to it, entered the PIN and all was good from there. 

I'm not sure if the MOCA test would have passed in the absence of the wireless bridge already on the network. But simply having any MOCA device on the coax seemed to satisfy the HR44. 

Just thought I'd pass that on.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is good to hear. Perhaps DIRECTV® removed the MoCA test requirement from running on RVU TVs. Thee Wireless Video Bridge has certainly nothing to do with it.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure how you bridge the fabrics (DECA/switched Ethernet). If via some form of broadband DECA (CCK/ICK/etc) then that in itself would satisfy the test as the Genie would have tunneled though MoCA to get there.

Don "personally that test is more bother than it is worth but that is my opinion and likely mine alone" Bolton


----------



## rnwjr (Dec 26, 2006)

This is awesome news. I have a HR44-500 and my Samsung TV when connected via wifi sees it but says I need a wired connection. So in theory I should be able to run Ethernet from the same router that the HR44-500 is connected to and then add it to the system and call DirecTV to activate it. I want to replace my HR22-100 due to space and location issues.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rnwjr said:


> This is awesome news. I have a HR44-500 and my Samsung TV when connected via wifi sees it but says I need a wired connection. So in theory I should be able to run Ethernet from the same router that the HR44-500 is connected to and then add it to the system and call DirecTV to activate it. I want to replace my HR22-100 due to space and location issues.


That is the theory. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

rnwjr said:


> This is awesome news. I have a HR44-500 and my Samsung TV when connected via wifi sees it but says I need a wired connection. So in theory I should be able to run Ethernet from the same router that the HR44-500 is connected to and then add it to the system and call DirecTV to activate it. I want to replace my HR22-100 due to space and location issues.


Any reason why you can't move the coax that the HR22 is using to the TVs location and put a DECA box behind the TV?

I originally planned on just running my parents two RVU tvs on ethernet, but I finally just picked up some DECAs on Amazon and used them instead. It really does run pretty smooth and the DECA itself is easy to hide. The stupid power supply is the thing that is a PITA, I really wish DirecTV would do something about that. The original CCK would actually be ideal to use behind an RVU TV, but those are somewhat difficult to get now.


----------



## rnwjr (Dec 26, 2006)

No reason other than thinking I no longer need the coax. I connected my Ethernet and then did the moca test and realized I needed the coax. So I hooked up the coax. No need for deca at all! Only power I have room for is the TV and Apple TV lol as its mounted pretty high on the wall. Works well so far!


----------



## rnwjr (Dec 26, 2006)

The Samsung remote does not seem to offer the same STB setup as the RVU so the buttons for the guide and program list are the colored ones. It's nice if you already have Ethernet run all over.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rnwjr said:


> No reason other than thinking I no longer need the coax. I connected my Ethernet and then did the moca test and realized I needed the coax. So I hooked up the coax.


So wait, did you get a MoCA failure code on ethernet?


----------



## rnwjr (Dec 26, 2006)

No moca failure on Ethernet at all. I just realized I did not need the coax. My HR44 is connected via wifi to the same router as my 2014 Samsung is which is wired via Ethernet. 

It works great but I also realized I have a cinema connection kit. So it took the coax to the kit and then Ethernet to TV and seems to work better!

"Yes, a cinema connection kit or broadband DECA can work, as both are the same. It cannot be a regular DECA as it needs power."


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rnwjr said:


> No moca failure on Ethernet at all. I just realized I did not need the coax. My HR44 is connected via wifi to the same router as my 2014 Samsung is which is wired via Ethernet.
> 
> It works great but I also realized I have a cinema connection kit. So it took the coax to the kit and then Ethernet to TV and seems to work better!
> 
> "Yes, a cinema connection kit or broadband DECA can work, as both are the same. It cannot be a regular DECA as it needs power."


Awesome.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Wait, so I'm a bit confused now. Is your TV hooked up by ethernet to the router, or ethernet to a CCK which is hooked up to coax?

How is your HR44 hooked up to your home network, over WiFi?

Did you call DirecTV and add another RVU client?


----------



## rnwjr (Dec 26, 2006)

My Genie is connected to my router via wifi. The Samsung TV detects the RVU as it to WAS connected via wifi. I than connected the Samsung via Ethernet to the same router my Genie is wirelessly connected to and BAM it worked. Called DirecTV with the info on screen (Samsung 2014 and MAC Address). It worked well. Then later I realized I had a CCK AND connected it to my Samsung via Ethernet from coax.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok so you now have it set up so the CCK is hooked up to the old coax that your HR22 used to be hooked up to, and then you have an Ethernet cable to the TV? If so that is the best way to have it set up.

Before your Genie was sending the RVU stream over WiFi to your router, and then the router sent the signal to your TV over Ethernet. That WiFi jump can cause a lot of issues, and I'm really surprised it worked. Now your HR44 is talking directly to your TV over the coax, so the RVU stream is being sent over a wire, and doesn't even go through your home router, so there is much less room for errors to get introduced.


----------



## rnwjr (Dec 26, 2006)

Absolutely and it has been working very well so far! I do wish it was wireless but I like it much better than my previous HR22.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Before your Genie was sending the RVU stream over WiFi to your router, and then the router sent the signal to your TV over Ethernet. That WiFi jump can cause a lot of issues, and I'm really surprised it worked. Now your HR44 is talking directly to your TV over the coax, so the RVU stream is being sent over a wire, and doesn't even go through your home router, so there is much less room for errors to get introduced.


Not quite. The RVU TV connects wired to the router, but the Genie is connecting wirelessly to the router. So in this particular case, is "half and half" the sole purpose of the DECA is to get ethernet out of the coax, but communication is managed by the router.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Not quite. The RVU TV connects wired to the router, but the Genie is connecting wirelessly to the router. So in this particular case, is "half and half" the sole purpose of the DECA is to get ethernet out of the coax, but communication is managed by the router.


That was how he had it before.

Now he has the TV hooked up to a CCK with an ethernet cable, and the CCK is hooked up to the same coax his HR22 was hooked up to. I would assume his HR22 was hooked up over coax to the same green labelled splitter as his HR44. So now the HR44 and CCK can see each other over the coax, they don't have to use the HR44's WiFi connection anymore. The HR44s WiFi connection will still be used to access the internet, just not for RVU.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> That was how he had it before.
> 
> Now he has the TV hooked up to a CCK with an ethernet cable, and the CCK is hooked up to the same coax his HR22 was hooked up to. I would assume his HR22 was hooked up over coax to the same green labelled splitter as his HR44. So now the HR44 and CCK can see each other over the coax, they don't have to use the HR44's WiFi connection anymore. The HR44s WiFi connection will still be used to access the internet, just not for RVU.


The CCK is just a device to connect the RVU TV to the router. There is no difference if coax or ethernet is used, both will take the TV to the same place, the router. RVU is traveling half way over wired and the other half of the leg over wireless. Remove the router and the RVU stream to the TV will cease.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I think you may be misunderstanding how he has this hooked up now. Neither his TV or his CCK are hooked up to his router. The only deviced hooked up to his router is his HR44 over WiFi.

So an RVU signal goes from his TV over ethernet to the CCK, from the CCK to the green labelled SWM splitter over coax, from the SWM splitter to the HR44 over coax. This RVU signal never touches his router. This is the way all RVU TVs are supposed to be hooked up. You do not need anything connected to a router at all for this to work for RVU and Whole Home DVR.

The only device hooked up to his router is his HR44 using WiFi. No RVU traffic ever needs to be transmitter over this WiFi connection, only internet traffic like his HR44 downloading On Demand, or using TV Apps. If he were to unplug his router his RVU TV will still be able to see the HR44 and watch DirecTV. Neither the TV or HR44 will be able to access the internet though.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm sorry, but I think you may be misunderstanding how he has this hooked up now. Neither his TV or his CCK are hooked up to his router. The only deviced hooked up to his router is his HR44 over WiFi.
> 
> So an RVU signal goes from his TV over ethernet to the CCK, from the CCK to the green labelled SWM splitter over coax, from the SWM splitter to the HR44 over coax. This RVU signal never touches his router. This is the way all RVU TVs are supposed to be hooked up. You do not need anything connected to a router at all for this to work for RVU and Whole Home DVR.
> 
> The only device hooked up to his router is his HR44 using WiFi. No RVU traffic ever needs to be transmitter over this WiFi connection, only internet traffic like his HR44 downloading On Demand, or using TV Apps. If he were to unplug his router his RVU TV will still be able to see the HR44 and watch DirecTV. Neither the TV or HR44 will be able to access the internet though.


Please, remove the router from the equation then post back. I am not talking from thin air but rather experience. All you said is non sense


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> If he were to unplug his router his RVU TV will still be able to see the HR44 and watch DirecTV. Neither the TV or HR44 will be able to access the internet though.


That is COMPLETELY INCORRECT!!!!!

I would be waiting for an "I stand corrected"


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

So you are telling me that people without home internet service can't get Whole Home DVR, or use RVU TVs/Mini Clients?

I am speaking from experience too. I had my parents house hooked up this way at first because I did not have a CCK to use to hook up their DirecTV system to their home router, and I didn't want to use the WiFi in the HR44 to do so.

How is his CCK hooking his TV up to his router?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> So you are telling me that people without home internet service can't use RVU TVs?


Correct!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

You don't need internet for whole home.
You need deca.
You need a swm system. That's it.
Internet is just for On demand, and the other Internet required apps.
RVU may very well be another story. RVU tvs need some way to connect to the Genie. I'm not sure without internet it's possible.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> How is his CCK hooking his TV up to his router?


Through the HR44 wifi


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> You don't need internet for whole home.


As long as there is no RVU TV


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> As long as there is no RVU TV


Yes I just added more just to clarify.


----------



## rnwjr (Dec 26, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm sorry, but I think you may be misunderstanding how he has this hooked up now. Neither his TV or his CCK are hooked up to his router. The only deviced hooked up to his router is his HR44 over WiFi.
> 
> So an RVU signal goes from his TV over ethernet to the CCK, from the CCK to the green labelled SWM splitter over coax, from the SWM splitter to the HR44 over coax. This RVU signal never touches his router. This is the way all RVU TVs are supposed to be hooked up. You do not need anything connected to a router at all for this to work for RVU and Whole Home DVR.
> 
> The only device hooked up to his router is his HR44 using WiFi. No RVU traffic ever needs to be transmitter over this WiFi connection, only internet traffic like his HR44 downloading On Demand, or using TV Apps. If he were to unplug his router his RVU TV will still be able to see the HR44 and watch DirecTV. Neither the TV or HR44 will be able to access the internet though.


----------



## rnwjr (Dec 26, 2006)

I will turn the router off tonight and give it a try. Beerstalker in the current quote has my exact setup correct. I really like the RVU at this time!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The fact is that in order to use the RVU you must connect to the "internet" first in the TV settings menu. Without doing this crucial step first, you can't use the RVU.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Through the HR44 wifi


If the CCK is hooked up to the router through the HR44, that means the TV is talking to the HR44 over the coax using DECA. That means all RVU signals are only going to travel back and forth between the TV and HR44 over the coax using DECA. No RVU streams will ever hit his router. This is the whole point of DirecTV saying that RVU TVs have to be hooked up using a DECA/CCK instead of just running ethernet from the TV to the router.

Are you saying he has to have an internet connection on his TV to do a software update to allow RVU to work, or something like that. That I can possible believe, but I'm pretty sure if the TV is already running software that allows RVU, or you already have it set up to use RVU, you do not have to be hooked up to a router/the internet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Are you saying he has to have an internet connection on his TV to do a software update to allow RVU to work, or something like that. That I can possible believe, but I'm pretty sure if the TV is already running software that allows RVU, or you already have it set up to use RVU, you do not have to be hooked up to a router/the internet.


Since you are assuming, I will let you figure it out. Have you ever set up an RVU TV? I have. The first step when selecting RVU is to connect to the internet.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Are you sure it needs a Live internet connection , or does it just need to be Networked to your HR.
There is a difference.

But also all RVU tvs are Internet ready tvs. It must need to be authorized through the RVU alliance?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Here maybe this will help.

http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber/popup/iframe/pop_troubleshooting_fr.jsp?modelname=UN46D6400UF&from_osc=&idx=394899&


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Here maybe this will help.
> 
> http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber/popup/iframe/pop_troubleshooting_fr.jsp?modelname=UN46D6400UF&from_osc=&idx=394899&


From that link

Q: I do not get internet service on the DIRECTV® Ready TV?
A: Please confirm that the router is connected to the internet as shown in the diagrams. *Please note that internet is required for the RVU service*. Lastly, check that Network Test passes in Menu > Network > Network Status. Because of the way the RVU configuration is made you will need to contact DIRECTV® for networking issues.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Since you are assuming, I will let you figure it out. Have you ever set up an RVU TV? I have. The first step when selecting RVU is to connect to the internet.


Yes, I set up two Samsung 32F5500 at my parents house August of 2013 shortly after their DirecTV service was installed. I started setting them up after the DirecTV installer left, and had them both up and running a couple hours later. Most of that time was working with the CSR trying to get the clients added, because he had never done it before and needed to get others to help him. I had to steal the DECA that was being used as the CCK in order to set up one of the TVs because the other one I had did not work. They worked that way for about a week until I got two more DECA adapters and added one back in as the CCK, and another to hook up to their mac mini so it could hook up to the network over DECA instead of WiFi.

My parents live an hour and a half away so I can not go there and disconnect their router to verify it still works. Hopefully rnwrj can try it tonight and verify.


----------



## rnwjr (Dec 26, 2006)

Confirmed. No internet and wifi router unplugged and the RVU works!!!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

But you have it networked to the Genie correct?
It has to be connected somehow.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

His RVU TV is talking to his Genie using DECA over the coax wiring. The same way a Mini client works.

I was fairly certain this would work. I'm wondering if maybe there is some new test that is first run when you try to set up the RVU TV that requires internet connectivity (kind of like the test to make sure it is hooked up over DECA and not Wifi or ethernet when you set it up), and that is why peds48 is saying it has to be there? That's the only thing I can think of, because as we can see here there is no reason an RVU TV needs an internet connection to talk back and forth to the Genie over DECA. 

Anyway rnwjr, I'm glad you were able to get everything working, and thank you for trying out our test. I'm sorry if peds48 and I kind of took over your thread bickering for a bit.

Peds48, sorry if I came off rude or argumentitive, I really wasn't trying to be. I really do respect your knowledge/experience and appreciate all the help you provide on here.


----------



## rnwjr (Dec 26, 2006)

No problems at all. This is how problems and issues are solved especially with new technology. As this forms says its cutting edge.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> His RVU TV is talking to his Genie using DECA over the coax wiring. The same way a Mini client works.
> 
> I was fairly certain this would work. I'm wondering if maybe there is some new test that is first run when you try to set up the RVU TV that requires internet connectivity (kind of like the test to make sure it is hooked up over DECA and not Wifi or ethernet when you set it up), and that is why peds48 is saying it has to be there? That's the only thing I can think of, because as we can see here there is no reason an RVU TV needs an internet connection to talk back and forth to the Genie over DECA.
> 
> ...


That's what I thought, I knew it had to be networked , I just wasn't sure internet is required.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a new samsung tv in my sons room connected to a c31, decided to try the RUV on the tv , after an hour the CSR could not get it to work and told me it was better to just stay with the c31. I don't understand why they offer something they have no cue on how to make it work. I had a deca connect to the coax and the cat 5 cable connect from the deca to the TV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tonyc said:


> I have a new samsung tv in my sons room connected to a c31, decided to try the RUV on the tv , after an hour the CSR could not get it to work and told me it was better to just stay with the c31. I don't understand why they offer something they have no cue on how to make it work. I had a deca connect to the coax and the cat 5 cable connect from the deca to the TV.


Were you able to connect the TV to the internet with the DECA attached? If you did, all you need to do is select the RVU input on your TV, and select REPLACE A LOCATION, then to to the Genie and get the pin. Select the C31 name on the list as the one to replace. Enjoy.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Were you able to connect the TV to the internet with the DECA attached? If you did, all you need to do is select the RVU input on your TV, and select REPLACE A LOCATION, then to to the Genie and get the pin. Select the C31 name on the list as the one to replace. Enjoy.


no and both lights of the Deca II(black one)stayed amber solid. I tried adding a client i did not want to replace because i wanted to make sure every thing was working good me for i removed the C31. another question can the RC66rx remote be used on the RUV TV?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

No. The RC66 can't be used to control your RVU Tv. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tonyc said:


> no and both lights of the Deca II(black one)stayed amber solid. I tried adding a client i did not want to replace because i wanted to make sure every thing was working good me for i removed the C31. another question can the RC66rx remote be used on the RUV TV?


hmmm, you should at least have gotten the power LED green if the DECA was getting power. Never seen the power LED amber.

Is this the same coax that was working with the C31?

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

peds48 said:


> hmmm, you should at least have gotten the power LED green if the DECA was getting power. Never seen the power LED amber.
> 
> Is this the same coax that was working with the C31?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


yes the same coax line


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you have the power supply for the DECA?


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

yes one end connects to the power supply the other end is where the the coax connects and the ethernet cable connects


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I had from when i first got a HR34 and had wired internet than later got a CCk, and now have a HR44


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Once you connect the DECA to the RVU TV, you need to go to the TV settings and make sure you are connected WIRED instead of wireless.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

tonyc said:


> yes one end connects to the power supply the other end is where the the coax connects and the ethernet cable connects


I believe the power supply should connect to the same end of the DECA as the ethernet cable, the other end should be going to your SWM splitter. The way you have explained it here makes it sound like you may have the power supply hooked up to the wrong end.

Also, just to be sure you are using this right?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HX05L7W/ref=s9_simh_gw_p504_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-2&pf_rd_r=1BXWM9V9WNV4621GRB0Q&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475162&pf_rd_i=desktop

Or could you maybe be confusing your DirecTV Power Inserter that provides power to your SWM switch/LNB with the power supply for the DECA?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> I believe the power supply should connect to the same end of the DECA as the ethernet cable,


Unless you go out of your way, is kinda hard to connect "backwards", but I guess anything is possible....


----------

